# Picking up puppy on friday



## sibou_2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

So Friday we will be driving 18 hours to pick up my new puppy Vlad  I hope he will be able to handle the drive home without problems... I was wondering if i should feed him on the way and if i would let him ram free in the car? 
I am super excited and scared at the same time.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

18 hours if he will eat feed him a few times. 

If you stop every few hours for a pee break and walk maybe a couple minutes he will most likely sleep the whole time.


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes feed him and give him water. Stop every 2 hours but not a potty area for dogs that are usually on interstate rest areas, but someware that there are no dogs Don't let him roam around the car it is unsafe for the both of you borrow or buy a plastic crate and point him toward you so he can see you as you drive


----------



## sibou_2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

thank you.. I have decided to bring a friend along to make the trip a little easier.


----------



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Another thing you might consider is motion sickness. That's a **** of a long journey to make in one trip and you will probably end up trying to feed around 4 times in that period. If you want the pup to keep any of it down I would suggest trying to keep it facing forwards or backwards. Looking sideways out of the car is a good way to get messy....... I learned this within a half hour drive with Radley! They struggle to focus on fast moving objects such as trees, hedges and other stuff as you drive by. Normally I try to leave it 45 mins before travelling after eating to let food go down but you may not have that luxury.

Good luck with Vlad, you'll find lots of help on this forum.


----------



## Arkos (May 12, 2013)

Congratulations!!!! I couldn't sleep the whole week before we drove to pick Arkos up! Like you, we were excited and scared at the same time. I researched online like crazy and learned a lot! Before our trip we asked our breeder to introduce him to car rides.

We drove 17 hours to get him (he was 8 weeks old). We loaded our car with garbage bags, paper towels, water and towels. We covered our trunk with wee wee pads (just in case if we could not find a safe, dog-free area for him to do his business) and we had a crate in the back seat. At first, we put him in the crate but it didn't work. He was crying and banging all over it so we put him on my lap.

He was sleeping 90% of the trip. Every time he woke up we stopped for a quick pee/poop and gave him a cookie (we didn't feed him at all) + water. He didn't vomit the whole trip. Every time he woke up he was up for about 5 minutes and then back to sleep. We avoided at all costs stopping at rest areas, dog areas, fast food restaurant parking lots (actually any parking lot) - any area frequented by other dogs.

Before we drove to get him, a lot of people were telling us that Arkos would have a problem with cars due to the long trip at very young age. He's 4 months now and loves car rides!

Don't let him roam around the car. Extremely dangerous.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey sibou, 
Just as a clarification to what people here are saying. When people say stay away from areas where dogs frequent, especially dog rest areas, that is to prevent your young pup from picking up any nasty diseases that could seriously affect his health. His immune system is not fully developed and until he is vaccinated/more mature, a case of parvo or other disease would not be good for him. 
As for the car trip, a lap in the passenger seat is usually a really good place to be. It will make him more comfortable after being separated from his litter mates. At that age in the car, most likely if he's trying to roam around, he probably has to go potty.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Sibou ? how did the trip go - & where R the pup pics - the only thing we agree on this forum R we need PUPPY PICS LOL


----------



## sibou_2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME... Thank you so much for all the advise... Friday is the big day.. I will post pictures of Vlad as soon as i get to take him home


----------



## BillnJanice (Apr 1, 2013)

Are you picking up your pup from King Forest? 
We are picking up our second Vizsla Fri or Sat.


----------



## sibou_2000 (Apr 28, 2013)

BillnJanice said:


> Are you picking up your pup from King Forest?
> We are picking up our second Vizsla Fri or Sat.


No i am getting him from the Wingshot kennel


----------



## Zaidat (Jan 14, 2014)

sibou_2000 said:


> BillnJanice said:
> 
> 
> > Are you picking up your pup from King Forest?
> ...


How was your experience with Wingshot Kennels? We are picking our girl up from there this Saturday.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Sibou hasn't been active in quite awhile, but you might try PMing her. Scout had a playdate with her Vlad back in August though. Nice looking dog and typical awesome vizsla temperament. Where is Wingshot again? Arkansas or something?
Good luck with everything! I could barely sleep the week I picked up my girl. You've got some good times ahead. 

Here's a pic of Vlad.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I know just how you feel, I will always remember the day I collected my little Darcy, it was a red hot Wednesday in April and a 4 hour round trip, Darcy sat on my lap as I drove her home it really is such a magical feeling.................not having a pup sat on your lap....but bringing her home.....then it all starts, sleepless nights,weeing everywhere, chewing,howling etc etc....and that was just my wife...
but it truly is well worth all the hard work.....enjoy !!


----------

